
Get all 5 aws certified with Cloud Academy sub at $1/month - anacleto
https://cloudacademy.com/pricing/plan/professional/checkout/?code=devopsgooglereddit
======
jamiesonbecker
Perfect timing, what with AWS re:Invent next week!

